# Just bought a.........



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

2006 Mack. It has 143,000miles with the 460 mack motor and a 13speed. I have alot of work to do to it. Like polish the wheels,put new boards on etc. etc. But here are some pics of it at the dealer. Will have alot more to come. Truck sits on air ride. If i can make enough money before winter a plow and spearder are in the works. But that is 15,000

Anyway tell me what you think.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Nice, I hope you didn't sacrifice the F-350 for it.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Until the 4th picture that truck looked brand new.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Stik208;1046526 said:


> Nice, I hope you didn't sacrifice the F-350 for it.


No i was able to keep the f-350 and do the deal. 


cet;1046532 said:


> Until the 4th picture that truck looked brand new.


Its real clean for an 06. I inside of it is spotless.


----------



## fordplowdude (Feb 1, 2005)

Congrats.... That truck looks new!


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice rig. Do you mind me asking what you paid for it?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

fordplowdude;1046547 said:


> Congrats.... That truck looks new!


Thanks



SullivanSeptic;1046556 said:


> Nice rig. Do you mind me asking what you paid for it?


73,500.00 talked them into 2 NEW tires and a full service and fresh pa inspection too.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice buy! What kinda of work will you do with it? Do you know people or will you sub for a company?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

deere615;1046574 said:


> What kinda of work will you do with it?


I heard he was talking about somewhere around 60 residentials per storm with it.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Eaton Fuller Super 13?


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice looking truck I like the dash with all the guages.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Gotta love the Macks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

is that a super?

thing looks awesome! what did that set ya back if you dont mind?


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

Very nice, what axles? 16 and 40 and ?? lift axle...? What kind of tare weight will that have?


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

my buddy was looking at that truck bergeys ridge pk, hes gonna be sad , but definitely a nice truck good luck with it


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

nice rig, hope it all works out for you with the winter plans!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice rig you got there


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice looking Mack, good luck with it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Are you going to put a driver in it, or run it yourself?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

deere615;1046574 said:


> Nice buy! What kinda of work will you do with it? Do you know people or will you sub for a company?


My dad been in dump truckin for over 25years so he has tons of contacts. I will be hauling for the quarry in my town. Stone and blacktop.



Chrisxl64;1046590 said:


> Eaton Fuller Super 13?


No its a Mack Tranny. Maxitorque ES. It shifts just like a eaton/fuller 13speed. But the good thing about a mack tranny is it has triple counter shafts to where the eaton only has double. Its a good tranny for dump truck work.



swtiih;1046592 said:


> Nice looking truck I like the dash with all the guages.


Thanks it has 14 guages the most you can get from mack.



SNOWLORD;1046602 said:


> Gotta love the Macks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thats right


shott8283;1046604 said:


> is that a super?
> 
> thing looks awesome! what did that set ya back if you dont mind?


No super. Wouldnt of bought it if it had a super in it. Price 73,500.



JoeCool;1046607 said:


> Very nice, what axles? 16 and 40 and ?? lift axle...? What kind of tare weight will that have?


Front 18k, lift is 20k and rears are 44k. Dont know the tare yet. But im guessing around 26,800-27,300.



nicksplowing;1046612 said:


> my buddy was looking at that truck bergeys ridge pk, hes gonna be sad , but definitely a nice truck good luck with it


He had 2 other people in line behind me. That wanted it bad.



the new boss 92;1046616 said:


> nice rig, hope it all works out for you with the winter plans!


Thanks



f250man;1046624 said:


> Nice rig you got there


Thanks



JD Dave;1046626 said:


> Very nice looking Mack, good luck with it.


Thanks



2COR517;1046638 said:


> Are you going to put a driver in it, or run it yourself?


No i will be driving it myself.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What happened to the new job?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

2COR517;1046649 said:


> What happened to the new job?


New job was fine. I been looking for a truck for over 6months now. This one was what i was looking for so i bought it. I sat down with my boss and told him and he was cool about it. If i didnt find the truck i would still be working there.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hope it works out for you, and you can keep it running all year.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

2COR517;1046653 said:


> Hope it works out for you, and you can keep it running all year.


Thanks.

The quarry does get slow in the winter. But the trash a steam plant hauls fly ash in dump trucks all year round. So in the winter i might be able to do that. I got a couple things i might be able to do in the winter.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Mackman;1046666 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The quarry does get slow in the winter. But the trash a steam plant hauls fly ash in dump trucks all year round. So in the winter i might be able to do that. I got a couple things i might be able to do in the winter.


like put your nice a$$ pick up to work? lol but it would be awsome to keep you new tri working all year round.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Mackman;1046666 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The quarry does get slow in the winter. But the trash a steam plant hauls fly ash in dump trucks all year round. So in the winter i might be able to do that. I got a couple things i might be able to do in the winter.


like.....PLOW SNOW?? 

:laughing:


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

That truck is BOSS....Love the Macks!!! Good purchase


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice truck Mack Man. If you do put a plow on it make sure you post pics.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

WTF nothing can ever seem to go right. 

Progressive wants 10,113.00 a year for insurance which is highway robbery. My dad who has the same damn insurance limits and everything pays 4,600 a year with progressive. I got 2 different insurance brokers working on getting me a better rate with other insurance company's. 

I have a clean driving record no points or anything. Have my CDL since 2002. Never dreamed insurance was going to be a problem. If i cant get insurance for less then 7,000/yr i might just give up. I can still back out of the truck. But i would lose a 1,000 dollars i had to give mack. God I'm so pissed. Its my own damn fault in a way. I guess i should have checked into insurance before i did anything. 

Plus that rate is with 1million liability and a 1,000 deductible. I don't need cargo insurance cuz Stone is cheap. Truck value is 75,000. 

This is just un-real. I hope my brokers can get me better rates with someone. I will keep everyone up to date. 

PS anyone even thinking about buying a truck get an insurance quote before you do anything. Don't be a dumbazz like me.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

sorry to hear that mack man, that sucks.i hope you get everything figured out and get it all takin' care of and sont have to give the truck backup!


----------



## fordplowdude (Feb 1, 2005)

Thats criminal!:realmad: Hopefully you catch a break. Keep checking around somebody has to be cheaper.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Where's the union when you need them........


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

2COR517;1047499 said:


> Where's the union when you need them........


What does that have to do with anything?? Or did you just want to throw in your ******* comment to up your post count.

BTW im still shopping around. Got one other qoute today from another Progressive agent at 9,800.00. 2morrow i should have a ton of qoutes i called about 5 companys today and have two brokers working on it.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;1047499 said:


> Where's the union when you need them........


:laughing:


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

If you increase your deductible to $5K the rates should drop to where you need them to be.
I've had $10K deduc. in the past


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

BlackIrish;1047520 said:


> If you increase your deductible to $5K the rates should drop to where you need them to be.
> I've had $10K deduc. in the past


The bank might not go for a $5k deductible...

Unless of course, he paid cash for the truck.


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

Do not forget the PUC< DEP permit fileings


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

put a flatbed on her and use that to deliver the pickup to the job, ya know really give them theyre moneys worth, flagman and safety beepers goin off,

stop traffic to unload, ya know like these people are the **** and they have a pro road crew doing theyre drive hahaha

very nice truck truck


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

BlackIrish;1047520 said:


> If you increase your deductible to $5K the rates should drop to where you need them to be.
> I've had $10K deduc. in the past


Bank wont let it be more then 2500.00



cubicinches;1047524 said:


> The bank might not go for a $5k deductible...
> 
> Unless of course, he paid cash for the truck.


I wish i paid cash lol. Your right the bank dont want it any higher then 2500.00



fordzilla1155;1047525 said:


> Do not forget the PUC< DEP permit fileings


I will have the PUC cuz im leased to anouther dump truck outfit. Dont need a DEP.



IPLOWSNO;1047544 said:


> put a flatbed on her and use that to deliver the pickup to the job, ya know really give them theyre moneys worth, flagman and safety beepers goin off,
> 
> stop traffic to unload, ya know like these people are the **** and they have a pro road crew doing theyre drive hahaha
> 
> very nice truck truck


Thanks


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

Fly ash you will. Check to see how much insurance is required. Just trying to help you out and not make the same mistake I did.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

fordzilla1155;1047592 said:


> Fly ash you will. Check to see how much insurance is required. Just trying to help you out and not make the same mistake I did.


Well the company im leased to does not haul fly ash at all. I will be hauling stone and blacktop. So thats why the DEP isnt needed. I need 1million worth of liabilty insurance.

Thanks for your help if you can think of anything esle please post it up.

BTW does flyash pay anything. My dad whos been dump truckin for 25 years tells me fly ash pays peanuts. Run 500miles a day and make nothing. Waiting alot to get loaded etc. Plus they company im leaseing on too will not haul fly ash or salt. They told me the money just isnt there.


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

What company gave you the best quote? Any closer with were the numbers need to be for you?


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

this is going back about 5 years.. my cousin had a Kwhopper W900L Studio sleeper and his insurance was 14,000 a year and he was 100% clean so 10,000 don't sound to out of the ballpark.. That is a really nice truck and I hope it works out for ya'


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

I personally like the granite series, they look classy and are still one of the toughest trucks out there.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

chs1993;1047609 said:


> What company gave you the best quote? Any closer with were the numbers need to be for you?


I got 4 more quotes today. 13,100 - 8,700 - 7,900 and 6,700. They company that gave me the 6,700 is called victoria insurance. I was hoping for less then 6,000 but i can make 6,700 work with out a problem.



Wicked500R;1047617 said:


> this is going back about 5 years.. my cousin had a Kwhopper W900L Studio sleeper and his insurance was 14,000 a year and he was 100% clean so 10,000 don't sound to out of the ballpark.. That is a really nice truck and I hope it works out for ya'


I thought it was high with just an 100 mile radius. Not like im hauling sea to sea.



Theshoemaker;1047643 said:


> I personally like the granite series, they look classy and are still one of the toughest trucks out there.


Im more of an RD type of guy. I like the RDs but i been looking at trucks for around 6months and i just couldnt find a nice used RD. SO i got the granite. I drove a granite for 3 years. They are nice trucks. I just perfer my RD.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mackman;1047393 said:


> WTF nothing can ever seem to go right.
> 
> Progressive wants 10,113.00 a year for insurance which is highway robbery.


Sounds like your finding out what it feels like to be the "boss". Believe me, or any of the many other's here, it isn't always a bowl-of-cherries. It sounds to me like you will be paying higher insurance rates due to your age & limited driving record, which would explain why your dad's rates are much cheaper.

And to think, employee's always think the boss is using them & making money hand over fist...............


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

This is exactly why most low ballers low ball, they don't operate as a business and have the proper insurance. I hope you get enough business to pay your expenses and be profitable.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

jomama45;1047671 said:


> Sounds like your finding out what it feels like to be the "boss". Believe me, or any of the many other's here, it isn't always a bowl-of-cherries. It sounds to me like you will be paying higher insurance rates due to your age & limited driving record, which would explain why your dad's rates are much cheaper.
> 
> And to think, employee's always think the boss is using them & making money hand over fist...............


That's well put!

Nice truck Mackman, hope you stick with this endeavour for a while.


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

Do you have a company name thats going on the door or are you just gona leave it how it is


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

joey7599;1047947 said:


> Do you have a company name thats going on the door or are you just gona leave it how it is


Well for now im just going to have a DOT# on it. But in about a month or 2 im getting it decaled up with my name and truck number.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Sweet truck Mackman. Good luck with it.I hope you can get the insurance worked out.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Very nice truck!

As far as the insurance goes for Progressive, were you trying the same broker/agent that set up your dad for his or somene else?


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey mackman lets get some more pics of the truck


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

joey7599;1048431 said:


> Hey mackman lets get some more pics of the truck


Dont really have any more pics. I got a couple from polishing the wheels. The front and lift axles wheels came up great. The wheels on the tandem is another story. Im going to have to take them somewhere to get them done.

THANK GOD FOR THE MOTHERS BALL!!!










OLD









POLISH









Truck with no lift axle wheels









Im going to work 2morrow. So i get to see how it runs with a full load.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Woah, shiny! Looks even better than before! Quite the difference when polished up.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

how did it haul the load? any more updates on the insurance? what no videos yet of it lol


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

DareDog;1048527 said:


> how did it haul the load? any more updates on the insurance? what no videos yet of it lol


I got insurance for 6500/year. Now that you said that i will have to make a video. I need to find some short of mount for it.

BTW the truck ran great. Really like the 460 motor.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Who was the carrier that you got the insurance ?


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Mackman;1048549 said:


> I got insurance for 6500/year. Now that you said that i will have to make a video. I need to find some short of mount for it.
> 
> BTW the truck ran great. Really like the 460 motor.


why not you holding it and driving at the same time like the last one :laughing:


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

swtiih;1048601 said:


> Who was the carrier that you got the insurance ?


Victoria Insurance



DareDog;1048604 said:


> why not you holding it and driving at the same time like the last one :laughing:


Thats a little ruff. :laughing:


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Congratulations on the new gravel truck Mackman, you did pretty well, I mean it's no Peterbuilt but it's nice.

Ah I said the "P" word, this will get Mackman worked up.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

ha what about freight shaker or kenworth?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

CAT 245ME;1048670 said:


> Congratulations on the new gravel truck Mackman, you did pretty well, I mean it's no Peterbuilt but it's nice.
> 
> Ah I said the "P" word, this will get Mackman worked up.


the P word needs to be BANNED. 



DareDog;1048682 said:


> ha what about freight shaker or kenworth?


Both are wannabees. There is Only one truck and that's a MACK the rest are just wannabees. :laughing:

On a side note The Mack is a thirsty SOB. I AVG. 3.9MPG today. But my foot was in it all day. I was running with my DAD who owns a P*(&$#bilt. So i had to show him what the bulldog could do. But I'm not going to lie. He did walk me going up the hills with the 475 CAT. But the dog wasn't to far behind.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Sounds like you had fun and that is a good thing when you're working


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

swtiih;1048714 said:


> Sounds like you had fun and that is a good thing when you're working


Yea its a blast. My Dad, and 2 cousins own tri/axle dumps. We all haul out of the place. There is a small fleet about 15 trucks and then like 7 owner operators. 4 out of the 7 are Martins my last name. So we can have a good time.


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey MackMan not to get off topic but hows the F350


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

joey7599;1048828 said:


> Hey MackMan not to get off topic but hows the F350


F-350 is doing good. I didnt use it for 3 weeks and it was hard to start. But it did start. Havent gave me a problem since then.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome shiny wheels...........


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

joey7599;1048431 said:


> Hey mackman lets get some more pics of the truck


Here ya go. The peterbilt is my dads.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I must say your dad has good taste. Now how come you didn't take any pics of that 475 Cat that took you on the hill.

Here is a Music video that you can show him, it was big in the mid 80's.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

At least your dad's truck has someone to talk to now.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Beautiful truck Mackman! Looks like the driveway is gettin a little jammed up! Best of luck with it


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

was your dad shining he Bulldog in the 7th picture


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Mack Man, have you ever drove a Western Star? I don't know anybody with a Western Star dump truck. But most of the pulp and log trucks in Maine are Western Stars. They look like a pretty nice truck.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

joey7599;1049466 said:


> was your dad shining he Bulldog in the 7th picture


No he wasnt. He was just grabbbing it for some reason. Prob. wishing he had one LMAO.



mercer_me;1049486 said:


> Mack Man, have you ever drove a Western Star? I don't know anybody with a Western Star dump truck. But most of the pulp and log trucks in Maine are Western Stars. They look like a pretty nice truck.


I never drove a Western Star. Really dont know much about them. They look nice lol. Where i live 75% of dumps trucks are Macks. They are made 2 hours away. So we have a ton of dealer support for them. Plus they are a great tuff truck.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

Not trying to hijack,but since you like Mack trucks thought you would like to see the one I make my living with! It's not mine it's a company truck. 01 CH613,355/380 E-7,Fuller 10 speed,4.10 rears,05 Etnyer paver special,permitted for 100k.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

i dont think he will care about the hijack since its a mack  nice rig!!


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi there Mack man, nice truck, congratulations on the buy! I wish we still had our trucks, we sold them all, couldnt make it work ....but I did talk to my dad about the insurance, he paid 198 a month for a Volvo(same as mack) and he said even when it was new it was not more than 300, none of the trucks were. He is not surprised that the rates are sooo high, everyone is trying to run the owner operators out of the business, good luck bro!


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

sweet looking Granite ya got there mackman.

heres a pic of my "new" ride









it's a 99, with a 400 and an 8 speed. i just turned 200,000 on it last week.
the truck is dirty in that pic. i had just got back from a stone quarry and had not washed it cause i was going back to the quarry the next day. and that is a cell phone pic also..
my old ride was an 05 RD tri-axle that had 362,000 on it, all put on by me except for around 15,000 miles


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

FSUPERDUTY;1049903 said:


> Not trying to hijack,but since you like Mack trucks thought you would like to see the one I make my living with! It's not mine it's a company truck. 01 CH613,355/380 E-7,Fuller 10 speed,4.10 rears,05 Etnyer paver special,permitted for 100k.


How many of those does curran run? Idk how many times I must have seen you around! I played baseball with the kid of curran (at least I'm pretty sure) and I always see their trucks around the cl area


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

5 total,CH and a RD in Crystal lake,two CH's in Lake County were I'm based out of and one in dekalb. But I do run to CL often.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Sabsan84;1050121 said:


> Hi there Mack man, nice truck, congratulations on the buy! I wish we still had our trucks, we sold them all, couldnt make it work ....but I did talk to my dad about the insurance, he paid 198 a month for a Volvo(same as mack) and he said even when it was new it was not more than 300, none of the trucks were. He is not surprised that the rates are sooo high, everyone is trying to run the owner operators out of the business, good luck bro!


Yeah O/O seem like a dieing breed. But im one of the lucky ones i got a ton of good contacts for work. Plus i will do 95% of all the work on my truck. BTW volvo may own mack. But don t ever say Volvo is the same as Mack. They are fighting words.



tjctransport;1050130 said:


> sweet looking Granite ya got there mackman.
> 
> it's a 99, with a 400 and an 8 speed. i just turned 200,000 on it last week.
> the truck is dirty in that pic. i had just got back from a stone quarry and had not washed it cause i was going back to the quarry the next day. and that is a cell phone pic also..
> my old ride was an 05 RD tri-axle that had 362,000 on it, all put on by me except for around 15,000 miles


RDs are real good trucks. I was looking at RDs but i just couldnt find and good ones with low miles. I need a tri/axle. A tandem just wouldnt work out to good where i live getting paid by the ton. Good luck with the 99. The 400 is also a very goood motor.



FSUPERDUTY;1049903 said:


> Not trying to hijack,but since you like Mack trucks thought you would like to see the one I make my living with! It's not mine it's a company truck. 01 CH613,355/380 E-7,Fuller 10 speed,4.10 rears,05 Etnyer paver special,permitted for 100k.


As long as its about a MACK truck its not hi jacking. Now if you were talking about peterjunks i would be all rowd up lol.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

What hours and hours of polishing does.

BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Mackman;1049590 said:


> I never drove a Western Star. Really dont know much about them. They look nice lol. Where i live 75% of dumps trucks are Macks. They are made 2 hours away. So we have a ton of dealer support for them. Plus they are a great tuff truck.


There are some Macks around hear. Most of the dump trucks around hear are Ford 9000s. They are a great truck IMO. It's to bad they sold out IMO.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

mercer_me;1050325 said:


> There are some Macks around hear. Most of the dump trucks around hear are Ford 9000s. They are a great truck IMO. It's to bad they sold out IMO.


Yea we have a couple of older fords running around. I really like the ltl9000 alot.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Mackman;1050328 said:


> Yea we have a couple of older fords running around. I really like the ltl9000 alot.


They make a realy good dump and plow truck IMO. There are also alot of Ford 8000 and 9000 plow trucks around.


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

What kind of spreader would you put in/on that???
How many yards does that dump hold?? 20+? 
Dont forget to add a LED light bar to your list for winter! So make it $15,400


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

alwayz-plowin;1050344 said:


> What kind of spreader would you put in/on that???
> How many yards does that dump hold?? 20+?
> Dont forget to add a LED light bar to your list for winter! So make it $15,400


It will most likely me a MONROE Plow & Spreader.

Here is there website. http://www.monroetruck.com/snowice.asp

I would get a fixed right 11 footer with a undertailgate spreader.

The plow would be something like this.
http://www.monroetruck.com/Pdf/Literature/SI/MP311312.pdf

Here is the spreader.
http://www.monroetruck.com/Pdf/Literature/SI/MS969.pdf

BTW im getting strobes put in the body soon. Cuz i need them for any state night work i can do. Like hauling blacktop, milling etc.

About the yards depends on what im hauling. This is a ruff idea. Since salt is light i guess i could get 25+ yards in the body.

32-35 yds. - All Mulch & Wood Chips 
26 yds. - Mixed Soil, Mushroom Soil, Leaf Compost 
22 yds. - Screened Topsoil, Screened Fill


----------



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

Congrats on working the issues out Mackman. I look forward to seeing her cruising the Blue Route.

BTW - why an 11 ft fixed right? Does PennDOT or your local DPW require it? I would think a reversible would be more flexible and give you the chance work work private work if the muni work didn't work out.

DavCut


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

looking good "after"


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Mackman;1046564 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 73,500.00 talked them into 2 NEW tires and a full service and fresh pa inspection too.


well thats a lil bit of coin! What are you gonna plow with it roads? that sucker will move anything haha.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

so what's the empty weight on that bulldog?


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

should be rite around 28,000 lbs with driver and 120 gallons of fuel onboard.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Ramairfreak98ss;1050712 said:


> well thats a lil bit of coin! What are you gonna plow with it roads? that sucker will move anything haha.


Tes plow highways for penndot.



2005_Sierra;1050746 said:


> so what's the empty weight on that bulldog?


25,080



tjctransport;1050772 said:


> should be rite around 28,000 lbs with driver and 120 gallons of fuel onboard.


It came in at 25,080lbs with about 30 gallon in the tank. It sits on air ride and has a light weight steel body. So that save alot of weight.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

yea, air ride and thin wall body is good for 3,000 lbs weight savings. i am used to thick wall rock body's and 58k rear springs.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

tjctransport;1050808 said:


> yea, air ride and thin wall body is good for 3,000 lbs weight savings. i am used to thick wall rock body's and 58k rear springs.


I hear yea. I hope you aint getting paid by the ton lol


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

nope, hourly. 

by the ton is crazy. i have seen many a truck destroyed due to drivers beating the snot out of them with by the ton pay.
regularly pulling out of the quarry's 5-10 ton overweight. 
it got so bad here that most of the quarry's now have software code written into the scale computers that will not print a ticket if you are overweight. here in jersey we are limited to 80,000 for tri-axles, and 70,000 for tandems.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

tjctransport;1050834 said:


> nope, hourly.
> 
> by the ton is crazy. i have seen many a truck destroyed due to drivers beating the snot out of them with by the ton pay.
> regularly pulling out of the quarry's 5-10 ton overweight.
> it got so bad here that most of the quarry's now have software code written into the scale computers that will not print a ticket if you are overweight. here in jersey we are limited to 80,000 for tri-axles, and 70,000 for tandems.


Yea hourly is the way to go. I do both by the ton and hourly. PA is 73,280lbs for a tr-axle and 58,400 for a tandem. What doy uo get for an hourly rate?? I try to get 75.hr


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

it is up to $75 for a tri axle now. i am not sure on the tandem rate, but i think it is the same.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Congrats on your purchase man! Looks like a beautiful truck. If I didn't have my lawn business, I know I'd be driving truck. I've done ride-alongs with some buddies, I love it.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

hey mack did i see you on belmont avenue yesterday in the afternoon? does your truck have yellow lettering on it? i beeped at ya if it was you right on the hill by I-76


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

i saw a TWIN TODAY!!!!! it was red tri-axle Mack!! it was in Sayer pa on gravel road to a stone quarry that must have been private my stupid gps said it was a road went down it then boom a stone quarry...and then passed like 10 dump trucks on the way out they were taking up whole road as they got over really far.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

hey mack was it you?


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

We can I get my cdl permit so I can use your truck to test in? I'll fill it up huge savings!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

nicksplowing;1055339 said:


> hey mack was it you?


Nah it wasnt me nick. But if i see some crazy azz honking the horn and acting like a nut. I know its you lol



dodge15004x45.9;1055412 said:


> We can I get my cdl permit so I can use your truck to test in? I'll fill it up huge savings!


I think i will pass. LOL :laughing:


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

When can I use the old beater lol.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

any new pics of the Mack??


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

DareDog;1080886 said:


> any new pics of the Mack??


I will have a few in a couple days. I put lights under the cab and im waiting on my 13in drop visor to come. After i get the visor on i will take more pics and post them up.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Bad ass truck mackman!


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow. Just found the thread. Nice!! Looks just like the one I run. I love the Granite. How does the 460 go?? Mine only has a 400, and is also just a tandem. Have to see if I can find a pic....if you don't mind me posting one in your thread. Can't wait to see the visor. I want to put some lights under the bumper, but not sure what would look good.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Only one I have...with my daughter before a parade.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

andcon83;1081232 said:


> Only one I have...with my daughter before a parade.


things i would kill for


----------



## wishingtoplow (Apr 6, 2005)

what did you use to polish rims?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

PabstBlueRibbon;1081237 said:


> things i would kill for


(cough) jail bait (cough)

LOL sorry I just had to..:laughing:ussmileyflag


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

M&M Services;1081077 said:


> Bad ass truck mackman!


Thanks M&M maybe we can work a deal out for that 97 LOL.



andcon83;1081229 said:


> Wow. Just found the thread. Nice!! Looks just like the one I run. I love the Granite. How does the 460 go?? Mine only has a 400, and is also just a tandem. Have to see if I can find a pic....if you don't mind me posting one in your thread. Can't wait to see the visor. I want to put some lights under the bumper, but not sure what would look good.


460 runs good. The 13 speed really helps alot with splitting the gears. But there is not much diff. bettween the 460 and the 427 power wise. I really don't feel a diff. anyway. The only 400 i drove was 5 years ago in a tri/axle so i cant even remember what it pulled liked.



andcon83;1081232 said:


> Only one I have...with my daughter before a parade.


Nice i like it.



wishingtoplow;1082287 said:


> what did you use to polish rims?


The mothers ball. It worked good but i had to do them 4 to 5 times to get them to come up.


----------



## wishingtoplow (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's one for your dad


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

wishingtoplow;1086080 said:


> Here's one for your dad


Nice i like the straight pipes thats next on my list.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Well here are some updated pics. It sure came along way since i picked it up at the dealer. Lets see. 13in visor, toolbox, lights under the cab, Put 2 2in lights in the cab shield, Bug shield on the bulldog. Vent shields on the windows.

Next on the list is tinting the windows and straight piping it. But I'm done for a while maybe spring time.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Mackman;1086091 said:


> Well here are some updated pics. It sure came along way since i picked it up at the dealer. Lets see. 13in visor, toolbox, lights under the cab, Put 2 2in lights in the cab shield, Bug shield on the bulldog. Vent shields on the windows.
> 
> Next on the list is tinting the windows and straight piping it. But I'm done for a while maybe spring time.


thats one nice lookin mack


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

2005_Sierra;1086105 said:


> thats one nice lookin mack


Thanks


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Truck looks great! trade ya the 97 for it!


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

WOW looks too nice to drive and get dirty. You should just buy a spare as a daily driver and use the one here in pics for getting the grocery and taking the kids too and from school. 

Do they not have any nicer mirrors for the rig? They look old school westcost style.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Gorgeous Truck!!


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

when ya gonna put a name on the side of that coal bucket??


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks good man, do your self a favor and ditch that garbage mothers polish and get some of this.

http://www.britemax.com/easycut.html

then finish it off with this

http://www.britemax.com/finalshine.html


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Got my Windows tinted. 5% tint. Got all my wheels shine up. Paid 75 bucks a wheel to get them polish by a VIS polish machine. Well worth it. Painted my hubs. Put all new flaps across the back. Next on the list is my name on the side.

6in strip on the top. 5in strip on the bottom.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Truck really looks good....for a Mack 
On a serious note, where did you get the wheels done?


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Lookin' good!!! Great improvements from when you picked it up.


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Looks good.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

wow thats awsome


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

looks good for a Mack, my father and law has a 84 dm that i work on all the time. if i bought one it would be a frieght shaker classic with a cummins isx and a 8LL. i work for a fl dealer so im parshal.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Looks GREAT!! What about the straight pipe Thumbs Up?? I thought that was on the list before lettering??


----------



## BMB Plowing (Nov 20, 2010)

wow that truck is sooooooooo nice. A pretty nice improvement from when you bought it, great job!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice upgrades. I like the painted hubs like Mammoet Heavy Haul does. 

You may have answered this before but what kind of dump body is that? J&J?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You got that truck looking great Mack Man. Thumbs Up


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

Brandon, the truck is looking awesome!

I am still looking for a decent truck for a decent price, every truck that is half way alright they want an arm and a leg for. glad to see you are doing well!

-Ryan


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Dear lord did it take you long enough to post some pics?


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Very nice truck!  Here is my two. 1989 and 2001, the 2001 is from the day I bought it used.


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

mackman did you do any snow removal with the truck this winter


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

2005_Sierra;1256304 said:


> Truck really looks good....for a Mack On a serious note, where did you get the wheels done?


Cappelli Hauling down in Geln mills PA. Here is a video fo the wheel machince workin. Thing is badass. 



That thing is 115,000. Crazy money. Here is there website if you want to buy one lol. www.vispolish.com



Lawn Enforcer;1256315 said:


> Lookin' good!!! Great improvements from when you picked it up.


Thanks



bugthug;1256367 said:


> Looks good.


Thanks



mass1589;1256385 said:


> wow thats awsome


Thanks



fireboy5722;1256445 said:


> looks good for a Mack, my father and law has a 84 dm that i work on all the time. if i bought one it would be a frieght shaker classic with a cummins isx and a 8LL. i work for a fl dealer so im parshal.


No way would i ever own a Fliner. Just my 2 cents


mike6256;1256511 said:


> Looks GREAT!! What about the straight pipe ?? I thought that was on the list before lettering??


Straight pipe is more then i thought. Im still going to do it. But i have a F-ed up Y pipe that goes to my heated body. So i have to get the Y pipe and elbow custom made.



BMB Plowing;1256533 said:


> wow that truck is sooooooooo nice. A pretty nice improvement from when you bought it, great job!


Thanks Im tryin 


Jelinek61;1256556 said:


> Nice upgrades. I like the painted hubs like Mammoet Heavy Haul does.
> 
> You may have answered this before but what kind of dump body is that? J&J?


I think the painted hubs top it off. The body is a 17.5 Beau-Roc http://www.triadtruck.com/beau_roc_dia.htm
Its a great body. I would of perfer alum. for the type of work i do. Cuz getting paid by the ton you want a light truck. But the steel is nice and strong and i still have a good light weight. 25,300 full of fuel.



mercer_me;1256606 said:


> You got that truck looking great Mack Man.


Thank You



Creek View Prop;1256639 said:


> Brandon, the truck is looking awesome!
> 
> I am still looking for a decent truck for a decent price, every truck that is half way alright they want an arm and a leg for. glad to see you are doing well!
> 
> -Ryan


Yea good trucks are hard to come by. and like you said if they are good they will have a good price tag.



dodge15004x45.9;1256646 said:


> Dear lord did it take you long enough to post some pics?


I know lol



John Mac;1256704 said:


> Very nice truck!  Here is my two. 1989 and 2001, the 2001 is from the day I bought it used.


That 89 is badass. I love the old r models. They dont make them like they used too.



joey7599;1257491 said:


> mackman did you do any snow removal with the truck this winter


I hauled alittle snow with it. Thats about it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Mackman;1256260 said:


>


Them tires don't look like they have very deep lugs. Do they work good for you? Up hear everybody runs deep lug tires except for paving crews.


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

Mackman you still havent gotten it letterd up yet have you are you waiting till the summer


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

mercer_me;1258278 said:


> Them tires don't look like they have very deep lugs. Do they work good for you? Up hear everybody runs deep lug tires except for paving crews.


You cant get the milage out of deep lug tires. I do about 70% on the road 30% off. So these tires work great.



joey7599;1258346 said:


> Mackman you still havent gotten it letterd up yet have you are you waiting till the summer


I will be getting it lettered up soon. Workin on it lol


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Mackman;1258970 said:


> You cant get the milage out of deep lug tires. I do about 70% on the road 30% off. So these tires work great.


Oh, I understand. Around hear it's alot of off road road and dirt road hauling.


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

Mackman any new updates on the truck?


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

It's a Mack! Who wouldn't love it??!!! Sharp rig.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

have you given any thought to going to twin stacks instead of the single?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

No new updates on the truck. But i did fine a pic of it on the old company's facebook page. Talk about a rolling billboard.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

when you letter up is your name going on dump body that big like that pic? lol


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

So when are we going to get some work pictures of the one stack mack with a window in the back?


----------



## sparksrides (Dec 1, 2008)

mackman the truck looks excellent, nothing holds up like a MACK for site work. Polishing is a b#[email protected], that machine is the only way to go just need to find a way to keep them shining. Its like a never ending process, wish you could just clear coat them or something. There has to be a way I just haven't found it yet. Just something I noticed on the granite's I used to drive be careful with the a/c heater knobs they're week and will break. Are you hauling out of the quarry on forge rd in glen mills?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Creek View Prop;1337913 said:


> So when are we going to get some work pictures of the one stack mack with a window in the back?


I got a couple pics of it on the job. Will upload them later.



sparksrides;1338318 said:


> mackman the truck looks excellent, nothing holds up like a MACK for site work. Polishing is a b#[email protected], that machine is the only way to go just need to find a way to keep them shining. Its like a never ending process, wish you could just clear coat them or something. There has to be a way I just haven't found it yet. Just something I noticed on the granite's I used to drive be careful with the a/c heater knobs they're week and will break. Are you hauling out of the quarry on forge rd in glen mills?


Yea thats the quarry i hauk out of everyday. Alcoa makes a wheel called a durabright. It was a coating and you never have to polish them. Google alocoa durabright.

BTW i did order my 6in stright pipe for it. Waiting for it now. Should be on sometime this week.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

We got durabrights on the Shaker. Love em!!! That polishing machine is crazy


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Just put the 6in straight pipe on my Mack. Take a listen. I dont have a mount for my camera. So just bare with me lol.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

ussmileyflag Very NICE!!! I like it.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

That sounds sick! Thumbs Up. I'm a mack guy too and love the look of the Granite series. I think the only truck I would drive besides a Mack would be a Kenworth T800. Those trucks are mean looking. But your Granite looks awesome! A+


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I like it to bad the radio was playing


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

swtiih;1345675 said:


> I like it to bad the radio was playing


I know im going to make another one with the radio off. Plus i want to be loaded on the next one cuz its loud as hell when she is pulling and jaking down hills with a load on.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Sounds mean! I like it!


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

Sounds great i love those trucks


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Really nice truck. 
The painted hubs made a huge differnce and look sweet.


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Sounds great and looks great. Nice job on the improvements!


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

DaveCN5;1345634 said:


> That sounds sick! Thumbs Up. I'm a mack guy too and love the look of the Granite series. I think the only truck I would drive besides a Mack would be a Kenworth T800. Those trucks are mean looking. But your Granite looks awesome! A+


the T-800 is a mean looking truck, but the interior was designed for midgets. very uncomfortable truck to drive if you are tall


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Just got my 1st phone call about my loud azz jake brake. Lady was crying the blues about how loud it was and how the driver didnt have to use it on a road that is 35mph. Little did she know i was the driver LMAO:laughing::laughing:


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Mackman;1366099 said:


> Just got my 1st phone call about my loud azz jake brake. Lady was crying the blues about how loud it was and how the driver didnt have to use it on a road that is 35mph. Little did she know i was the driver LMAO:laughing::laughing:


Love it. We had a guy chase a group of us a couple of years ago with an ax because we were using the Jakes in the country no other houses around and no signs in a 55 mph zone. His house was on the corner where we had to turn to get to he job site. Probably making 9 rounds a day in with 10 plus trucks cant imagine why he was mad. Cops came out and we had to stop.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

campkd6;1366171 said:


> Love it. We had a guy chase a group of us a couple of years ago with an ax because we were using the Jakes in the country no other houses around and no signs in a 55 mph zone. His house was on the corner where we had to turn to get to he job site. Probably making 9 rounds a day in with 10 plus trucks cant imagine why he was mad. Cops came out and we had to stop.


I wouldn't have, unless there was a sign. Even then, it's a safety device. Bet that dude wouldn't be complaining if a fully loaded truck went through his house


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

He was a jerk and was unhappy that a new high school was being built on his little street. A group of us were hauling liquid fertilizer a couple years ago we all went by loaded on the jakes and I was blaring the nathan train horns. Oh yeah it I forgot to mention it was 1 am


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

That sounds bad ass!!! Nothing better than a Jake brake and a straight pipe and you should here them complain about the logging trucks running through town loaded and Jaking for every light.


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

Sounds great. Next time turn the radio iff and duct tape the camera to the dash.

Just try to be reasonable with when and where you make noise. For all you know the woman that called could have been the wife of one of your big customers or one of your local cops. Plus you never know when you will piss off some maniac that will try to hurt you or slash your tires.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Mabepossibly;1367745 said:


> Sounds great. Next time turn the radio iff and duct tape the camera to the dash.
> 
> Just try to be reasonable with when and where you make noise. For all you know the woman that called could have been the wife of one of your big customers or one of your local cops. Plus you never know when you will piss off some maniac that will try to hurt you or slash your tires.


You are right. I was cool with her about it. She was a nice lady. I acted like i really cared and thats all she wanted to know. Her call did work. I will make it a point not to use my jake by her house. Only cuz i dont want no trouble.


----------

